# 04 2.5l Timing chain or belt?



## VWcorradovr6 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey everyone, first time posting here. Im a VW/Audi enthusiast, but both my mom and sister drive nissan's(altima and frontier). It seems like i wrench on nissans more often than my vw's.

My moms altima is about to hit 80k miles, and i was curious if it has a timing belt or chain? I replaced the CPS(crankshaft positioning sensor) a few months ago, but cant remember if i saw a timing belt.

Thanks in advance these seem like great forums.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Chain. 
Nissan doesn't use belts anymore on any Nissans.


----------

